# 2014 2.0L Turbo Diesel Cruze EPA Test Road Load (TRL) Values



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So it actually gets better fuel economy in the cold?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

No, at *20°F* it's taking *1.2 HP more *to maintain 50 mph than at *68°F*...caused by stiffer tires and denser air.










*P.S.* - FWIW, the EPA document lists the Diesel Cruze Fuel Tank Capacity as being *15.9 gallons*, _0.3 gallons more _than the 15.6 gallons stated for the gasoline Cruzes. What does your Canadian Owners Manual state?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

How do you stumble across these statistics? lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> No, at *20°F* it's taking *1.2 HP more *to maintain 50 mph than at *68°F*...caused by stiffer tires and denser air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining. 

The manual says 59.0 Litres or 15.6 Gallons for both diesel and non-ECO. I wonder if the diesel fuel pump arrangement differs from that of the gasoline version and in that way offers an additional volume of capacity.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Thanks for explaining.
> 
> The manual says 59.0 Litres or 15.6 Gallons for both diesel and non-ECO. I wonder if the diesel fuel pump arrangement differs from that of the gasoline version and in that way offers an additional volume of capacity.


Your suggestion sounds more probable than mine...so I'll go with yours.

Just working *backwards* from the EPA numbers, it looks like your diesel engine turns only *1,455* rpm at *50 mph *in 6th gear...sound correct?

Also, those Goodyear P215/55R17 Assurance tires have a 26.3-inch diameter and make between 791-to-795 revolutions-per-mile.


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cold, dry air often actually helps turbo engines, up to a certain point. There's also the third law of aerodynamics which says that your net efficiency is limited by the temperature difference between the inside of the engine and the ouside air. The greater the difference, the more efficient you are, approaching 100% efficiency at absolute zero. 

Of course that also assumes a frictionless system that isn't moving through the air. So in practice you lose more from friction and moving air resistance than you gain.


----------

